# Some cage/rat pictures



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, I promised Night that I'd do this like three weeks ago. And then I didn't. So now I have taken just a few pictures of my cage with my little rats running around in it. Any decorating advice is appreciated!

(If someone feels the images are too large please let me know and I'll make them smaller. Also, it's 2007 and come on, we don't need to be on 800 x 600 resolution anymore.)

First, we just have a full shot of the cage. It looks like a prison ever since I put the mesh on it. You can see my travel cage and bin full of old clothes on top, as if that's interesting:










Next is the entire cage open. On the top is Poopsmith and Jordan, and on the bottom you can see Blanche and Daisy wondering where these flashes are coming from:










And here is the top level, featuring Jordan on top and Poopsmith on the bottom:










And finally we have the bottom, where we can see Ratlas Shrugged and Blanche poking their heads out of the ball, and Daisy roaming around:










And that's it. I hope it's satisfactory, Night.


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

why is that ball open at both ends and ur pic just reminded me of a very newbie question, are the strings in fabric not bad for rats to be chewing?


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, that cage is awesome! 8O 
how many rats does the calculator say can fit in it?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

The ball is open at both ends to make a bed, those balls aren't any good for rats otherwise. As far as the threads Im not sure if you asking if loose threads can pose a hazard, which they could if they got wrapped around rattie toes. Some people avoid this by using fleece or felt which do not have threads. 

The cage is a ferret nation, the consensus among rat calculators is between 8-10 rats, I have mine divided like Cjs with two on top and two on bottom.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, I got the ball when I first got rats thinking "Hey this would be great!" Obviously any rats I ever tried to put in there hated it so it never got any use until years later when I decided to do that. They seem to like it.

Does anyone have any personal anecdotes about threads actually hurting a rat? I've always heard that it could happen, but I've never heard of it actually happening to anyone so I haven't worried too much. I feel that sometimes we all may get a little overprotective of our rats.

Also, I thought a Ferret Nation could hold 12 rats? Not that I'll ever reach that number, but I believe that's the absolute maximum.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, finally!









Very nice cage set up! I bet the ratties love it compared to the Coast Cage (I personally can't stand those cages). And yes, the FN 142 can hold up to 12 rats at max. Though it's more comfy around 8 ratties, I think.

_I hope it's satisfactory, Night_

Okay, that made me giggle. What am I, the queen of all cages? :lol:

As far as the thread thing goes, I think in the 7-8 years I've had rats and housed them on towels, they've gotten their nails stuck maybe... 3 times? And at that, it's only for a millisecond. As long as you take the towels out when they get really holey, and clip excess strings/threads, you're fine


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Night said:


> Okay, that made me giggle. What am I, the queen of all cages? :lol:


Um, yes? :lol:


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Well actually I would agree with Forensic and say you may be the queen of all cages.

But I just meant if the post itself was satisfactory and not the cage 

You know it's so funny. A couple months ago when I had a mite problem and two rats had to be separated for a few weeks and put back in the Coast Cage, I all of the sudden felt so bad that they had to be in that small boring ol' cage, even though that was their cage for so long.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

wow amazing cage, they must LOVE it!!verry cute rats, love ur PEW


----------

